# What size harness?



## Diachuk (Jul 2, 2014)

I have a female cockatiel who is almost 4 years old (on Aug 28 she turns 4). 

I don't know what size flight suit or harness to buy her. 
Can somebody help me? 

Ps I can't weigh her, I don't have a scale but plan on buying one soon


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Rocko has the Aviator harness X-small but it dosent fit Loki so Loki has to get the size petite tommorow it depends on how big or small your tiel is Rocko is bigger than Loki so.


----------



## Diachuk (Jul 2, 2014)

Brandon2k14 said:


> Rocko has the Aviator harness X-small but it dosent fit Loki so Loki has to get the size petite tommorow it depends on how big or small your tiel is Rocko is bigger than Loki so.



Thanks, but I was just wondering if you have a size recommendation for her? If not then thanks again


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Diachuk said:


> Thanks, but I was just wondering if you have a size recommendation for her? If not then thanks again


Well the size petite is for Cockatiels but if its too small for her you can always change it


----------



## Diachuk (Jul 2, 2014)

Brandon2k14 said:


> Well the size petite is for Cockatiels but if its too small for her you can always change it



Alright thank you


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Diachuk said:


> I have a female cockatiel who is almost 4 years old (on Aug 28 she turns 4).
> 
> I don't know what size flight suit or harness to buy her.
> Can somebody help me?
> ...


With the AvianFashions flightsuit, it's going to depend - but their customer service is awesome and they're pretty great at helping you find the right size.  Missy wears a medium in that.


























With the Aviator Harness, petite will fit most cockatiels.  Missy has the petite size in the Aviator. ^_^


----------



## Diachuk (Jul 2, 2014)

RowdyTiel said:


> With the AvianFashions flightsuit, it's going to depend - but their customer service is awesome and they're pretty great at helping you find the right size.  Missy wears a medium in that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Are flight suits 100% safe? I've heard that the Velcro sometimes can unstick. Wouldn't the bird then be able to fly away? Btw thanks


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I've never had a problem with the velcro coming undone, and it would honestly take a lot for Missy to undo it. But I do use an extra precaution anyway, and use a different type of leash and attach it to where, even if the velcro somehow was able come undone, Missy would not be able to slip out of it.

*NOT MY PHOTO* This photo belongs to another member of TC [MeanneyFids], but this is very similar how I did it as well, thanks to her photo.


----------



## Diachuk (Jul 2, 2014)

RowdyTiel said:


> I've never had a problem with the velcro coming undone, and it would honestly take a lot for Missy to undo it. But I do use an extra precaution anyway, and use a different type of leash and attach it to where, even if the velcro somehow was able come undone, Missy would not be able to slip out of it.
> 
> *NOT MY PHOTO* This photo belongs to another member of TC [MeanneyFids], but this is very similar how I did it as well, thanks to her photo.




Thanks!  
Where can I buy the type of leash you use? Or do you make it yourself?

I'm a bit confused on how you attach it. I see it in the pictures but I'm still confused by it


----------



## Diachuk (Jul 2, 2014)

I found this harness on eBay. 

Would it work for tiels?

It says the measurements are:

Harness Width: 0.6 cm
Adjustable Harness Length: 40 cm
Leash Length: 80 cm

I am thinking of buying it. If I did buy it then it would come in a random color which would be a cool surprise haha!


----------



## Diachuk (Jul 2, 2014)

Here are the pictures for that harness on eBay.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Diachuk said:


> Here are the pictures for that harness on eBay.
> View attachment 63753
> 
> View attachment 63761


I wouldnt use any harness other than Aviator.


----------



## Diachuk (Jul 2, 2014)

Brandon2k14 said:


> I wouldnt use any harness other than Aviator.



Ok thanks


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Aviator is generally regarded as the best harness and petite generally fits most tiels


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I saw that one during my search for a harness last year, Daichuk, and I honestly didn't feel like it looked very secure or safe. :x I'd personally just stick with the Aviator (which is supposed to be the safest on the market atm - I believe it!) or the AvianFashions flightsuit.


----------



## Diachuk (Jul 2, 2014)

tasheanne said:


> Aviator is generally regarded as the best harness and petite generally fits most tiels



Ok thanks! 



RowdyTiel said:


> I saw that one during my search for a harness last year, Daichuk, and I honestly didn't feel like it looked very secure or safe. :x I'd personally just stick with the Aviator (which is supposed to be the safest on the market atm - I believe it!) or the AvianFashions flightsuit.



Haha thanks!!  
I was starting to actually think of buying it...


----------

